# D&D and Drugs



## LostSoul (Feb 24, 2002)

Just watched _Human Traffic _

Made me think about the effect on society of * e * without a come-down.  Which made me think about magic and D&D.  (Because everything in this world comes with a price.)

With the power of mind-influencing spells - and thus potions - would there be a market for legal or illegal "drugs" of the same nature?  Imagine a _Hypnotism_ potion sold as an aphrodesiac, or a potion that lessens inhibitions.  Or a _Charm Person_ potion sold as a love potion.  Potions of _Bull's Strength_ and _Cat's Grace_ might be used as some kind of performance-enhancing substance.  All these might be popular with the nobility.  

What do you think?


----------



## Lothaire (Feb 24, 2002)

Well, people are willing to use things that are illegal, have nasty side effects and can potentially kill them.

So imagine drugs with no side effects. They will of course be very expensive. In the real world bored nobles played with opiates and the like. So in a fantasy world it would be perfectly plausible for nobles to be playing around with such things.

Weak nobles (those with low wis) could likely be easily controled by the providers of these "drugs." That local baron's court wizard might be the real power in the barony due to the control his potions give him over the baron.

There will of course be those who are opposed to these things on moral and ethical grounds. Perhaps even zealous paladins and clerics devoted to stomping such practices out.

In a theocratic nation such potions might be banned. A black market could pop up. The party could be detained for bringing banned substances into the theocracy, even if those potions were intended for "legitimate" adventuring purposes.

A caravan the party is hired to guard could be a "drug runners" convoy. A local noble might try to recruit the PCs to help him obtain banned substances.

And of course there is the other side of the issue, authorities may want to have the aid of the PCs in fighting a war on drugs. A corrupt offical might plant false evidence on the PCs.

You could basically model any aspect of the real world drug trade / war on drugs and get some very interesting adventures, and perhaps even a large story arc.


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

There already are drugs in D&D.  The FR "Lords of Darkness" book has a whole section detailing the various drugs, including their effects, potencies, price, and origins.  They even included a system for figuring out addiction, in which each drug has a certain % chance of addiction each time it is used.

Tolkien even included drugs in Middle Earth.  The hobbits (and Gandalf) smoked marijuana regularly.

[Edit] The above statement about Middle Earth was based off of an article which obviously had false information.[/Edit]


----------



## LcKedovan (Feb 24, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *
> Tolkien even included drugs in Middle Earth.  The hobbits (and Gandalf) smoked marijuana regularly. *




No offense dude, but that statement is a bit of fantasy in itself with no grounding in reality. Pipeweed=tobacco, Tolkien was a  pipe smoker as were many of the English in those days and tobacco until recent years was much more potent and more chemical free (Although pipe tobacco is still similar today as it was during those years). There is a pretty good chance that Tolkien wasn't even exposed to marijuana in those days. 

However, tobacco is still an addictive drug 

-W.


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

Tolkien refers to "the halfling's weed" in his books, and Saruman remarks to Gandalf that "His love of the halfling's weed has clouded his mind."

Somehow, I think he was hinting at something other than tobacco.  Marijuana was more prevalent in England than you might think.  Europeans had been smoking marijuana for centuries before Tolkien started writing.  Even many of the Founding Fathers of the US smoked marijuana.

[Edit] My above statement may be slightly misleading.  After doing a little internet research, it seems that in Europe, most marijuana was chewed rather than smoked, especially before the 1800s.  And the British were even more likely to be familiar with marijuana, since they ruled over India, which has a long medicinal, social, and religious history involving marijuana that stretches back to around 4000 BC.[/Edit]

[Edit2] The statements about Middle Earth were based off of an article which, it seems, has false information.[/Edit2]


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm working on a drug for my campaign world, but use of it will only be prevalent in a small region. It's just something I don't feel the need to focus on that much.




> _Originally posted by RogueJK_
> *Even many of the Founding Fathers of the US smoked marijuana.*




Just so everyone knows, Dazed and Confused quotes go below this line.
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

pipeweed=tobacco

I am pretty sure there is at least one reference in the books to it as such, perhaps in The Hobbit.  Saruman was not refering to the mind altering abilities of the pipeweed but to the fondness which Gandalf had to the substance.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 24, 2002)

I recall reading somewhere in the Hobbit that pipeweed is tobacco. It could have been in one of the commentaries, though. Anyway, I'm sure it isn't anything else.


----------



## Someguy (Feb 24, 2002)

Wicht said;


> *Saruman was not refering to the mind altering abilities of the pipeweed but to the fondness which Gandalf had to the substance.*



I'm pretty sure that this was meant to also say how just being with the hobbits might have altered him a little...


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 24, 2002)

There's also a segment in RttToEE where the bad guys are using drugs to control a small town (creepy, that).


----------



## Richards (Feb 24, 2002)

One of the Underdark races I created for a Dragon article was the snailmen.  (They got bumped from the published article, though.)  Snailmen often became adventurers specifically to obtain potions of speed, which they found to be extremely addictive.  Nowadays I guess they'd be snailfolk addicted to potions of haste.


----------



## sepulchrave (Feb 24, 2002)

> Saruman remarks to Gandalf that "His love of the halfling's weed has clouded his mind




Unless I am mistaken, this is a quote from the movie, NOT the book. I'll happily retract if you can find a page refeference.

Pipeweed IS tobacco. I quote:

The hobbits "imbibed or inhaled, through pipes of clay or wood, the smoke of the burning leaves of a herb, which they called pipe-weed of leaf, a variety probably of _Nicotiana_ ."

From "Concerning Pipeweed" in Prologue to  (_Lord of the Rings_ (Collector's Edition, p. 17. Houghton Mifflin. Boston. 1987).

Nicotiana = tobacco genus.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2002)

From the Prologue to the Lord of the Rings (pg. 28 of the soft-cover of _Fellowship of the Rings_:


> There is another thing about the Hobbits of old that must be mentioned, an astonishing habit: they imbibed or inhaled, through pipes of clay or wood, the smoke of the burning leaves of an herb, which they called pipe-weed or leaf, a variety probably of Nicotiana.



Besides, your logic of equating Saruman's use of the word weed with the modern slang term weed is an anachronism.  I don't believe that weed meant marijuana as a slang term until sometime in the sixties.

Now, on the real topic at hand: this would probably work better of some kind of addiction mechanic were added to these potions, and maybe potential side effects as well.  But the more I think about it, the more I like it!  This would be a very different take on things, and the typical adventurer would suddenly become an illegal drug-user!  My mind is already whirring with the possibilities...


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

Okay, I concede the point.  I was basing my statement off of a article I had read regarding hidden drug use in literature.  Obviously, the author was misinformed.


----------



## KingThorvar (Feb 24, 2002)

I am a police officer.

I do not promote the use of drugs even in a fantasy campaign setting.  It's too close to home, especially for some of my younger players that are trying hard to stay away from such things.

If any of you think that marijuana or ecstasy won't hurt you, you are certainly mistaken...  so don't even "play" with them in your games.


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm not trying to promote drug use, but it's my opinion that someone who is mature enough to handle the violence, death, and even small amount of nudity involved with D&D and other RPGs shouldn't have a problem with drug use in-game.

By your line of thought, there shouldn't be any fighting, killing, or thievery in our games.  

I agree, however, that in the case of young children playing, the violence and other "adult aspects" should be toned down.

This goes back to the whole concept of being able to distinguish between fantasy and reality.  People hopefully know that while their character may kill or steal, they shouldn't.  Also, if people in the fantasy setting use drugs, that doesn't necessarily mean that the player will in real life.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 24, 2002)

For those who aren't that uncomfortable with the idea of drugs within your campaign (whether due to decedant nobles, inner city slums, or whatever), try finding Desmond Reids "AD&D Guide To Drugs." 2nd Edition, but it has a variety of different drugs which has both bonuses and penalties. It even has an addiction table among other things.


----------



## rounser (Feb 24, 2002)

> If any of you think that marijuana or ecstasy won't hurt you, you are certainly mistaken... so don't even "play" with them in your games.




It's okay to depict extreme violence in an RPG, but not narcotics use?  

What about the common depiction of drug use in popular media?

Hmm...I think you're working a double standard on a couple of levels here...


----------



## KingThorvar (Feb 24, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *By your line of thought, there shouldn't be any fighting, killing, or thievery in our games.*




Way off base.

It's not difficult to keep fantasy and reality separate with things like killing...  no sane person is going to think that killing is okay.

Most people are easily swayed with drugs..  I work as a School Resource Officer in a middle school..  so I see kids completely change overnight simply from becoming friends with the wrong crowd and doing things that change their way of thinking.

Too many people in this world think that drugs are okay, and I do whatever I can to keep people away from them.


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2002)

"So, Sir Rodin, at last you have come to face me, Kheldpar, Blackgaurd of Ashmire! This is a moment I have been waiting for since our fateful meeting at Geston's Point. Two of us shall enter the battlegrounds, but only one will walk away."

"(giggle, giggle) You know what man, what's all the fighting about anyway? I've got a better idea. How about we both just sit down and mellow out for a while? Here, turn up that Pink Floyd at little bit. That's better. Hey, are those trail rations you've got there? Oh man, are you gonna eat those? I'm so hungry."
---------------------------------------------
I'm not entirely against drugs in D&D, although they don't really have a big place in my campaign. While I see how they could work as a plot element, inclusion of their stats seems like it would encourage immature roleplayers to be...well...immature.

The last thing I want to hear about is how some munchkin's psion smokes weed.

PS: Hidden drug use in literature is one of the silliest things I've ever heard. How do you have hidden drug use in a book? If the author writes "He smoked tobacco" then that's what happened. Whatever happens in a book is, by default, true. What I mean is, if Tolkein writes "Bilbo put on his hat" then that is indeed what happened. It is not open to discussion.

To claim that the author really meant marijuana is like saying that Frodo Baggins is really a Pigmy Cookie Chef. Sure Tolkien says "Hobbit," but that's not what he MEANS. Sheesh.


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

Drew said:
			
		

> *Hidden drug use in literature is one of the silliest things I've ever heard. How do you have hidden drug use in a book? If the author writes "He smoked tobacco" then that's what happened. Whatever happens in a book is, by default, true. What I mean is, if Tolkein writes "Bilbo put on his hat" then that is indeed what happened. It is not open to discussion.
> 
> To claim that the author really meant marijuana is like saying that Frodo Baggins is really a Pigmy Cookie Chef. Sure Tolkien says "Hobbit," but that's not what he MEANS. Sheesh. *




Actually, lots of famous literature has drug-related undertones.  Take Alice in Wonderland for instance.  Or the Wizard of Oz.  According to the article (which I'm trying to find again) these books contain drug-related undertones.  

Most good literature, I think you'll find, doesn't simply come out and say everything.  Good books have layers of subtlety, hidden meanings, and inside jokes.

And it's not that they are taking what the author says and stating something totally different.  It's that these books contain passages which depict drug use without coming out and saying "They got high."  Most books are more discreet than that.

For instance, besides the LotR references, which we now know aren't true, the article brings up the passage in The Wizard of Oz in which Dorothy wanders into a poppy field, suddenly feels "warm, comfortable, and sleepy" and passes out.  Opium, a very common drug around the time the book was written, is extracted from the poppy plant.

Another example would be The Chronicles of Narnia.  In it, the White Witch offers Edmund whatever food he wants.  He asks for Turkish Delight, and proceeds to eat the entire box.  Most people assume it was just candy, but after a little research, you'll find that Turkish Delight is, in fact, hashish (marijuana) mixed with sugar and gelatin.  It was exported to England from Egypt, and was popular with Cambridge authors who used it to "improve their creative abilities."

It's the author's way of including a sort of "inside joke."  Most people won't get it unless they know it's there.

I'll post the source of the article if I can find it again.


----------



## LcKedovan (Feb 24, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *Tolkien refers to "the halfling's weed" in his books, and Saruman remarks to Gandalf that "His love of the halfling's weed has clouded his mind."
> 
> Somehow, I think he was hinting at something other than tobacco.  Marijuana was more prevalent in England than you might think.  Europeans had been smoking marijuana for centuries before Tolkien started writing.  Even many of the Founding Fathers of the US smoked marijuana.
> 
> [Edit] My above statement may be slightly misleading.  After doing a little internet research, it seems that in Europe, most marijuana was chewed rather than smoked, especially before the 1800s.  And the British were even more likely to be familiar with marijuana, since they ruled over India, which has a long medicinal, social, and religious history involving marijuana that stretches back to around 4000 BC.[/Edit] *




Not to hijack the thread, but Have you ever smoked a pipe? Pure tobacco? The quotes you make can easily be attributed to Pipe smoking. Pipe smoking and in fact all tobacco when it was first discovered was very strong, and indeed even pipes and cigars have a strong effect on a person. If Tolkien called it Pipeweed, I see no reason why when someone uses a shortened version of it, ie. Halfling weed, why it should suddenly be attributed to marijuana and what is a _modern_ slang word.

-Will


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 24, 2002)

Another comment - I read a book called "The Complete and Annoited Alice in Wonderland" which had footnotes on every page describing the why's and what's in the book. The man who wrote it was also part of the Lewis Caroll Society, or something similarly titled. Anyway, there were plenty of new and interesting facts & hidden meanings in the book but nothing about hidden drug use, even though it had a 'shroom in it. I'd explain it better but I read it last year


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Feb 24, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Most good literature, I think you'll find, doesn't simply come out and say everything.  Good books have layers of subtlety, hidden meanings, and inside jokes.
> ...




I always wonder about that in works of supposed "great literature"  I remember my school days going over books and having teachers tell to look for the symbalism, blah, blah.  Is there really hidden meaning or do we invent hidden meaning to either prove how great the literature is or to show we get the inside joke.  I really wonder how much symbolism is in things like Hamlet, and how much we implanted to prove how great the writer was.  Is that poppy field reference really an inside joke, or is it just coincidence that later on we all say hay look a drug reference aren't I clever for figuring out the hidden meaning.  

Sorry, but I really think people frequently look so hard for hidden meaning in things that they find things that aren't there.(english teachers being one of the worst violaters of this crime  )


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm surprised that the mixture of fantasy and drugs seems odd and unnatural to people.  

Obviously drugs have played a crucial role in religious and "magical" rites in the real world throughout the ages.  From tribal shamans to murderous religious zealots ("assasin" comes from "hashish"), those in touch with the spirit realm have acheived their enlightenment via drugs.  Classic "magic" is the work of drugs: sleeping draughts, love potions, etc.

Drugs are also closely tied with "phantastic" literature and its writers.  Hashish and opium have long been tools of dreamy artists.  Remember too that most drugs were not illegal until quite recently, and many of the problems associated with drug use came with modern drug prohibition (as with alcohol Prohibition).


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 24, 2002)

I have a very strong suspicion you will see an official D&D product cover drug usage in 3E in the relatively near future.


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 24, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *I have a very strong suspicion you will see an official D&D product cover drug usage in 3E in the relatively near future. *




There already is one.  

As I mentioned in a previous post, Lords of Darkness has an entire section detailing drug use.  It describes various drugs, their price, side effects (both good and bad), overdosing, and addiction.  It even introduces a new system for determining addiction and withdrawl.


----------



## Col_Pladoh (Feb 24, 2002)

There is speculation that grain was grown first to produce beer, not for flour or like food.

Virtually all societies have some reliance on addictive substances--alcoholic or herbal "drugs." ALso habituating ones are much cherished--tea, coffee, soft drinks with caffine.

Look at the amount of money made by the (legal) drug industry--pharmaceuticals for their various ant-depressants, depressante, tranquilizers, etc.

So, of course a magic-active world would have great demand for all that sort of thing. That's a given.  Likewise, such things used for illegal ends and nefarious purposes would also be in great demand in the black market.

Furthermore, this wouldn't likely have much impact on the market for like susbatnces as are common to the real world...

Cheerio,
Gary


----------



## TheTaxMan (Feb 24, 2002)

This is going even farther OT, but for the sake of literature teachers everywhere:

The hidden meanings/jokes/symbolism/everything -is- really there, it's just that as high school students that usually aren't very good writers (I'm not talking about your english papers...) it's very easy to say, "None of this crap is really there!"  I did it, my friends did it, everyone does it   However, once you start to write more (especially if it's just for fun) you start puting little jokes and such in there, and it gets pretty cool.  "Does anyone know what I mean?"  (grin!)  

As for the tolkien thing, I thought it was pretty dumb when the audience filled with giggles at the mention of "the finest weed, yada yada yada."  I think it's all pretty underaged personally, especially since they're not all walking around in a stupor.  Although in the movie, Gandalf could ahve played that part decently through a large portion


----------



## rounser (Feb 24, 2002)

> The hidden meanings/jokes/symbolism/everything -is- really there, it's just that as high school students that usually aren't very good writers (I'm not talking about your english papers...) it's very easy to say, "None of this crap is really there!" I did it, my friends did it, everyone does it  However, once you start to write more (especially if it's just for fun) you start puting little jokes and such in there, and it gets pretty cool. "Does anyone know what I mean?" (grin!)




That's you writing, not every writer on the planet.

For instance, Tolkien hated allegory from what I hear, despite attempts to reinterpret his works as such.

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar...


----------



## Col_Pladoh (Feb 25, 2002)

rounser said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar... *




Indeed, and likely "pipeweed" is not synoymous withg "stupid stick." 

Gary


----------



## Humanophile (Feb 25, 2002)

*sighs*
First, about the drug references in whatever media...

People will push their agenda and see what they want to in any case.  In this case, drug users will be more than happy to point out any bit of druglore they can find.  It's like the marajuana user who can tell you about papermaking, history, mythology, textiles, and medicine, but only as it pertains to pot.  Some hints might be there, some not, but don't take the opinion of "some guy on the internet" too highly.

Second, KingThrovar especially, "realistic" rules for drugs and druglike effects in game are probably good, especially from a more official source.  (I haven't seen LoD, doubt if I want to, but that's because it's a FR book.)  There are rules for D&D drugs out there, there'll always be some stoner making his own rules and kids thinking they're hot stuff, so it's best that the rules show drugs as overall detrimental.  Preferably even showing that ones with a correspondence in real life have no tangible benefit.  (Do any of them help other than painkilling/tranquilizing properties?)  And as for magical drugs, some would have good effects, some might even give the high with none of the downs (except killing your free time and your treasury).  Like I said, it's worth at least some thought, since gems like the Stoner Warrior are already out there.


----------



## JLXC (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to laugh.  Drugs are Evil!  Drugs are Bad!

I don't feel I'm going to off topic to laugh at this.  Coffee is a Drug.  Nicotine is a Drug.  Chocolate is a Drug.  Alchohol is a Drug.  It's all in D&D and real life.  Just because a "FEW" people have decided what Is and Is NOT illegal in the real world (OT - Which is a joke really) does not mean that there cannot be a SAFE and FUN drug in D&D.  I see many spells and alchemical potions that would just bring pleasure with NO PAIN.  That's what really will stick into peoples craw about it and will get them on the bandwagon of how "Drugs is Bad" even in an imaginary place.  Just because some people are weak in this world and other worlds, does not mean Drugs is Bad.  People are bad.  People are dumb.  Drugs don't change that.  

Also, since Alchohol exists in fantasy... isn't it a little late in the whole process to scream "NO DRUGS!"

OT - My dad is a cop and I was in the Army.  You know what is REALLY bad?  NOT DRUGS.  Alchohol.  This "Legal" Drug kills more people every year than Every other thing combined, especially is you count accidents and all... but you know who has more Alchoholics than any other jobs?  Cops and Soldiers.  So the war on Drugs is merely the War on YOUR Drugs.  Their Drug is ok.  So is smoking.  WHAT a joke.  Take your rhetoric somewhere else, most people on this board have an IQ of over a 100 and more than a high school education.   The Lie is more damaging than the truth.


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 25, 2002)

> There are rules for D&D drugs out there, there'll always be some stoner making his own rules and kids thinking they're hot stuff, so it's best that the rules show drugs as overall detrimental.  Preferably even showing that ones with a correspondence in real life have no tangible benefit.  (Do any of them help other than painkilling/tranquilizing properties?)




There are obviously many real-world drugs that have positive effects, when used correctly, for soldiers and athletes.  Pilots during the Gulf War used amphetamines to maintain alertness, and they're presumably using them now in Afghanistan.  A medieval warrior would obviously benefit from modern "strength potions".  An adventurer climbing at high altitude could continue his trek with the help of coca leaves.

The fact that a drug has recreational uses does not mean that it cannot have positive uses; it just means that "druggies" are more likely to rationalize that their use isn't harmful.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 25, 2002)

Greetings:

On tobaco: 
I'm an occasional smoker, and I have smoked cuban cigars and "sheesha" (a form of traditional flavored arabic tobaco, smoked with a waterpipe), and nicotine does have a certain kick, a kick that I haven't found in cigarettes.

On potions:
I think the notion of characters being addicted to potions (or spells for that matter) that increase abilities is pretty interesting.  My cleric casts an extended bull's strenght on himself almost every day... 

Ancalagon


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 25, 2002)

There's a player in my campaign whose character is ALWAYS seeking out mind-affecting substances.  I have made most drugs in my game stat-damaging poisons; hallucinogens affect Wis, Euphorics affect Int, that kind of thing.

In spite of that, this character is always collecting up every herb and mushroom.


----------



## KingThorvar (Feb 25, 2002)

JLXC said:
			
		

> *Alchohol. Their Drug is ok.  So is smoking.  WHAT a joke.  Take your rhetoric somewhere else, most people on this board have an IQ of over a 100 and more than a high school education.  *




That's why I don't drink or smoke either...  so you're off base, pal.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 25, 2002)

I think that if you were to include drugs in a campaign world - magical drugs, that is - you should have some kind of addiction mechanic.  I'm thinking about doing this for all potions in my game world.  Chewing on "gursnip root" (Endurance potions) may make you ignore pain and feel like you can go on forever, but then you crash hard.  (Maybe once the effect of the potion wears off, you take 1 point of temporary Con damage?)

Each applicaton of a potion neccesitates a Fort (or Will) save.  The DC is set by the individual potion.  Each extra use of the same potion over a set time period raises the DC by 1.  If the Fort (or Will) save fails, the user is Addicted.

Addiction, along with its role-playing effects, means that twice as much potion must be consumed to gain the same effect.  As well, while Addicted, Con and Wis are reduced by 1.

It is possible to have multiple states of Addiction to the same substance.  If you fail two "gursnip root" addiction checks, Con and Wis will be reduced by 2 and four times as much gursnip root will be necessary to gain the normal effects.

Whether or not you believe that drug use should be included in a campaign world is up to the individual DM.  I don't see how discussing such an issue would be problematic.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2002)

_Stepping Behind the Moderator's Podium in a Nifty Looking Sweater vest and black glasses, holding a pointer, Nemmerle points to an overhead projection behind him on the wall.  He points to the following sign:_

Discussion of Drugs and their physical and social effects to characters and a game world: OKAY!

Debate on drugs and drug policy in the real world: NOT OKAY


Thank you.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 25, 2002)

Maybe when a wizard or sorcerer casts a spell, runes appear in the air before him/her saying "Winners Don't Use Drugs"?  

This is an interesting topic. The cliche for adventures is " you all meet at an inn..." and the bar room brawl was a classic 1e pastime, and dwarves were/are renowned for their ability to imbibe. Heck, in 3e we have the Drunken Master in Sword and Fist.

It seems that the use of alcohol is more accepted in society, and therefore less controversial. I mean, you'll likely never see the "Heroin Junkie" Prestige Class, but we can have the Drunken Master. Sure, alcohol is legal, but I've personally seen it ruin more lives than any other drugs. Yet there is implicit alcohol abuse right in the game, and few, if any, object. 

Note: I'm not criticizing or espousing use of anything. That's not my point. It just struck me that alcohol appears in D&D quite a bit, yet even the mention of drug use in-game is close to taboo. It's a strange dichotomy.

Oh, and as for Tolkien and his "pipe-weed" - I'm certain he meant tobacco, but if it hadn't been for the perception it was something more, the popularity of the Trilogy - which really exploded in the mid-to-late 60s - may have been a bit less enthusiastic amongst college students. Just a bit.


----------



## Neqroteqh (Feb 25, 2002)

KingThorvar said:
			
		

> *I am a police officer.
> 
> I do not promote the use of drugs even in a fantasy campaign setting.  It's too close to home, especially for some of my younger players that are trying hard to stay away from such things.
> 
> If any of you think that marijuana or ecstasy won't hurt you, you are certainly mistaken...  so don't even "play" with them in your games. *




Ah, yet another government dupe spreading misinformation about drugs... we've heard it all before.

Drug use is a way of liberating yourself from the constraints of normal society and what 'they' think is right.  It can introduce a person to new perspectives and liberate them from the herd.  Drugs, used properly, are powerful tools.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 25, 2002)

Maybe we should just close this thread and open one up in House Rules.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2002)

Okay, this is closing because I can see some starting to rise from it.


----------

